# CVS One-Time-Use Video Camcorder review



## Royzee617 (Jun 16, 2005)

Now high costs for digicams are a thing of the past - the CVS One-Time Use Camcorder gives users an easy way to capture that day at the beach or water park without spending a bundle. 

Rent or buy? That's the question these days for everything from real estate to music and DVDs. And with the price of even mediocre digital camcorders still too high for most folks, it was only a matter of time until a more affordable solution appeared. CVS is the first to reach the market, with the One-Time-Use Video Camcorder ($30 street): You buy it from your local CVS drugstore, shoot your video, and return it to the store for processing to DVD (a $13 fee). Think of it as a disposable camera that CVS doesn't actually dispose of when you're done with it.
Read the CVS One-Time-Use Video Camcorder full review here.:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1828588,00.asp


----------

